# Bacteria



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have a question.

When adding a rock to an established aquarium, how long does it take for bacteria to colonise on it?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Into an existing matured tank? or a brand new one?


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

its matured.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

In an existing matured tank, colonization will begin immediately. If you are looking at using this rock to "seed" another tank, then I'd leave the rock be for 3 weeks plus before using it to seed another tank.

Bacteria will begin to spread onto the rock but their doubling time depends on how much ammonia and O2 rushes on by that rock... so it becomes impossible to predict how long it takes. Filters are more predictable simply because we know that a max or ammonia and O2 rushes through the media.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I see.

The reason I ask is because i just recently made a fry pile out of coral rocks from a recent trip to the beach. I then siliconed them to a flat piece of plexiglass and let it cure.

yesterday i placed it into my pond outside so all the excess salt could soak out, and plus i didnt want to directly place it into my cichlid tank in case the silicone hadnt cured properly, so i used the pond to test it out first. I figured after a couple of days i would take it out, rinse it well then place it into the main tank.


----------



## igetbombed1977 (Feb 5, 2007)

sounds interesting - can you post a pic?


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ill try to post a few.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

in fact im not sure how to post one.

can anyone help?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

www.photobucket.com upload there, then use the img to cut n paste it here.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

no prob lets see the pics opcorn:


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Havent got around to it yet but I will.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Just be carful when putting things from a pond(I am suuming its outside) to your tanks. Most ponds have a lot of little criiters in there that our tanks dont have. Such as dragonfly nymphs, etc. Juts be careful.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah I know, you gotta be careful.

but i feed them the hair algae that comes from the pond, and nothing bad has happened.

but thanks.


----------

